
Amid rising anxiety, colleges tell students it’s OK to fail - tareqak
https://apnews.com/c6bde0dd123a4b81a2388d3c28830a24
======
crooked-v
I'm hardly surprised. When I was taking courses, some programs had a general
X.0 GPA requirement (across all classes taken, not just the department I was
actually interested in), which led me to some cynical cash-burning on easy
classes to raise my GPA after previously failing some unrelated classes. It
could have been a real freak-out moment for someone in my position but without
that financial flexibility.

